# water softener install



## gibbos1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all,
I am going to instal a softener for a friend. He has a new build house, with the plumbing and space ready to go and install the softener. He has that new plastic pipe (the one where you stretch the pipe and fit a band of plastic over insert and let it contract back or add heat and it shrinks, can't for the life of me remember what it's called, help please?????

Well couple of questions, can I install the softener using pex, can I fit a tee to the plastic he already has, going to pex please.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

stretch out the "flexible plastic pipe" insert your pex then pour pvc glue on top works like a charm... oh dont forget to let that glue cure for 4 days before pressurizing


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, and if you are putting a softener in, it's important to bleach to lines before you turn it back on because the softener will filter out the natural bleach in the water.

Get a couple gallons of pool bleach and pour it into the open line going to the house plumbing using a short piece of plastic tubing and a funnel and duct tape. Make sure all of the faucets are open before you do this so that the bleach will be able to flow through the pipe and pre-clean them. It's best to let the bleach sit for a few days if this is a new house. MAKE SURE TO USE THE POOL BLEACH AT FULL STRENGTH. You want to kill any bacteria in the pipes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gibbos1 said:


> Hi all,
> I am going to instal a softener for a friend. He has a new build house, with the plumbing and space ready to go and install the softener. He has that new plastic pipe (the one where you stretch the pipe and fit a band of plastic over insert and let it contract back or add heat and it shrinks, can't for the life of me remember what it's called, help please?????
> 
> Well couple of questions, can I install the softener using pex, can I fit a tee to the plastic he already has, going to pex please.
> ...


 



The site moderators will ask you to post an intro before posting questions. :yes:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

www.diychatroom.com 

Go there now.


----------

